# Photos de sport



## c-66 (25 Janvier 2004)

Bon, pour inaugurer ce nouveau sujets sur les photos de sport, voici une série d'images prises lors de la Coupe du Monde de Télémark à Thyon et j'en profite, en passant pour vous faire un petit paragraphe sur ce qu'est le télémark, histoire d'aller se coucher plus intelligent ce soir :

Le télémark est une  technique de virage par génuflexion sur le ski et pression sur le ski directeur (le ski aval), inventée en 1868 par le norvégien  Sondre Norheim  dans la région de Telemark (d'ou le nom), le télémark est le véritable ancêtre du ski. Quasi disparu avec l'invention du virage Christiana, le télémark a été remis au gout du jour à la fin de années 70 dans la station de Crested Butte dans le Colorado. Actuellement le ski de télémark est pratiqué par des passionnés de la glisse avec un matériel spécifique (chaussures montantes plus souples, fixation qui laisse le talon libre) à part les ski qui sont maintenant des skis de carving traditionnels.

Le télémark est reconnu par la Fédération Internationale de Ski et comporte plusieurs épreuves (géant, classic, classic sprint) donc la Classic est la plus spectaculaire. C'est une course qui mélange le slalom géant, un parcours libre, un saut avec réception en position télémark (comme en saut à ski), un "loom" sorte de virage de bobsleigh relevé et un parcours de skating, en général une classique dur 3-4 minutes sur une seule manche, un effort très intense.

Voilà, vous savez presque tout, les images ci-dessous vous montrent les différentes étapes de la classic (en l'occurence c'était une classic sprint courue en 2 manches). La première photo c'est mon petit frère. Il partait ce soir en Slovénie pour une autre manche de la coupe du monde avant d'aller en Autriche, le veinard.
































Et bien entendu, si vous avez des remarques sur les photos, n'hésitez pas..., j'ai ouvert  un sujet dans le forum Photos en posant 2 questions spécifiques, donc si vous avez des conseils à me donner sur ces points, c'est volontiers.


----------



## alèm (26 Janvier 2004)

certains cadrages sont trop resserrés  : ça étouffe un peu l'image (photos 1/3/4/5). pour le saut très aérien, je pense qu'un peu de neige eut été pas mal. 

j'aime bien les deux premières sinon. Continue de shooter.


----------



## florentdesvosges (26 Janvier 2004)

j'aime bien la 2nde (j'aurais préféré voir le skieur plus à gauche) et la 3ème (un peu trop centrée quand même).


----------



## c-66 (26 Janvier 2004)

En fait j'ai recadré la plupart des photos car il y avait des éléments indésirables genre câbles, poteau de rmontées, piquet de slalom à l'envers, baton, ... mais je vais tenter de mieux recadrer et voir ce que cela donne. Merci pour ces conseils et j'attends vos photos, je suis sûr que Florent en a


----------



## alan.a (26 Janvier 2004)

Moi j'aime bien la 2 eme.
Mais, contrairement à Florent, j'aime bien qu'il soit à droite. J'aurai même aimé en voir un peu plus sur la gauche et en bas.
J'aime le voir à la limite de sortir du cadre, mais c'est un point de vue perso (j'ai parfois de drôles de points de vues 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Le tout est savoir si on veut montrer la distance parcourue , où ce qui lui reste à faire.

Mais bravo, j'ai tenté ce genre de photos pdt une épreuve de la coupe du monde de ski à Veysonnaz pdt l'hiver 98 /99 , c'était une catastrophe !!!

Par contre, pour ce qui est des photos de Florent, encore faudrait il que l'escalade soit un sport, c'est même pas olympique c'est dire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (le curling , au moins c'est un vrai truc de mec !)


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2004)

Bravo, pas évident du tout la photo de sport !

J'aime beaucoup la deuxième aussi (pour le cadrage , comme Alan )
Et aussi la troisième, je la trouve très sympa, je ne sais pas si tu as
déja recadré dedans, mais si tu peux le faire : porte jaune - en bas
à gauche, et skieur en haut à droite (sans trop serrer quand même)
ça supprimerait un bon tiers du ciel, et recentrerait sur l'action.
Je ne sais pas ce que tu as comme boitier, mais encore bravo


----------



## c-66 (26 Janvier 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, pour ce qui est des photos de Florent, encore faudrait il que l'escalade soit un sport, c'est même pas olympique c'est dire
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Attention à ce que tu dis, y'a pas que Florent qui adore l'escalade


----------



## alan.a (26 Janvier 2004)

regarde mon profil


----------



## c-66 (26 Janvier 2004)

Alors, qu'est ce que je disais


----------



## jpmiss (26 Janvier 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas ce que tu as comme boitier, mais encore bravo



C'est  là


----------



## WebOliver (26 Janvier 2004)

Veejee a dit:
			
		

> Attention à ce que tu dis, y'a pas que Florent qui adore l'escalade



Y a moi aussi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 C'était aux Grisons en 1992 dans le Val d'Albigna. Je suis le petit bonhomme vert sur la deuxième photo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














J'ai arrêté la grimpe il y a plusieurs années.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est  là



Héhé, merci, je survole les forums vite fait ces jours, j'avais pas vu,
effectivement j'ai shooté avec un D30 ces derniers temps, en tout cas
pour les photos de mouvement, parce que le G5 a un petit souci de
rapidité sur ce coup là (bien qu'un meilleur piqué).

Alors ces vacances ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: Si t'es à l'AES Clermont j'y suis


----------



## toto (26 Janvier 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'ai arrêté la grimpe il y a plusieurs années.



dommage, WebO - en tout cas sympa tes photos grisonnes!


----------



## jpmiss (26 Janvier 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Alors ces vacances ?



Ca fait du bien du soleil en Janvier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Ma copine a fait qqs jolies photos. Quand j'ai 5 min je scanne et je poste...



			
				petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> PS: Si t'es à l'AES Clermont j'y suis



Malheureusement je ne serais pas là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fin de digression


----------



## toto (26 Janvier 2004)

un peu plus tranquille que le télémark - mais non sans effort, le ski de randonnée; une trace, un sommet - le bonheur...(Val Ferret Suisse samedi 23 janvier)


----------



## florentdesvosges (26 Janvier 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Y a moi aussi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



elles me disent qqchose ces photos : tu ne les avais pas déjà mises dans le post sur les + belles photos ???



			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, pour ce qui est des photos de Florent, encore faudrait il que l'escalade soit un sport



pas un sport, mais "un mode de vie" comme disait notre ami Edlinger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ainsi, une fois n'est pas coutume, je ne vais pas mettre une photo de varappe mais d'un jogger, prise jeudi dernier à Biarritz, à 8h (j'essaie de suivre les conseils de Jean-Mi' pour les photos matinales, mais ce n'est pas encore ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 






la seconde est d'une personne qui a osé affronter l'eau gelée de l'Atlantique ... brrrrrrr ... si si je vous l'assure, c'est vraiment du sport


----------



## WebOliver (26 Janvier 2004)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> pas un sport, mais "un mode de vie" comme disait notre ami Edlinger
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Au fait, qu'est-il devenu Edlinger? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, j'avais effectivement déjà posté ces photos.


----------



## jpmiss (26 Janvier 2004)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

>



Tres chouette! Le découpage de l'image en 3 tiers presque égaux + le temps de pause long + les lignes au sol... Jolie photo


----------



## florentdesvosges (26 Janvier 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, qu'est-il devenu Edlinger?




Après avoir été rédac en chef de feu Roc'n Wall (magazine de grimpe), il a laissé tombé le journalisme. Depuis, il grimpe toujours dans le sud de la France !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2004)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> la seconde est d'une personne qui a osé affronter l'eau gelée de l'Atlantique ... brrrrrrr ... si si je vous l'assure, c'est vraiment du sport



Je n'ai pas encore pris le temps de répondre dans "vos meilleures photos",
mais j'avais parcouru tes pages hier, je crois que c'est ma préfèrée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'ai vu aussi que tu ne t'étais pas levé avant l'aube.

PS: JP dommage


----------



## florentdesvosges (26 Janvier 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> j'ai vu aussi que tu ne t'étais pas levé avant l'aube.



8h, c'était extrême et je passais déjà pour un fou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 (j'ai du dormir 25h en tout et pour tout durant la semaine dernière 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).


----------



## florentdesvosges (26 Janvier 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas encore pris le temps de répondre dans "vos meilleures photos",
> mais j'avais parcouru tes pages hier, je crois que c'est ma préfèrée



la seconde ??
c'est celle qui plaît le plus (pourtant ce n'est pas celle que je préfère). J'en mettrais une dizaine d'autres d'ici demain


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2004)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> la seconde ??



Oui.




			
				florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> (pourtant ce n'est pas celle que je préfère)



C'est souvent comme ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bien que ça manque un peu de détail sur le nageur (fou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), ça a un coté désuet, 
image genre premiers congés payés (un peu Tati dans l'attitude, le personnage),
il est entré dans l'eau en bas de la photo, il en ressort plus haut, ça raconte une histoire...


----------



## florentdesvosges (26 Janvier 2004)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Bien que ça manque un peu de détail sur le nageur (fou
> 
> 
> 
> ...



merci pour cette remarque que j'approuve complètement (le côté narratif de l'image qui sauve un peu sa faiblesse technique : d'ailleurs la suite de la séquence suivra bientôt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## grenoble (27 Janvier 2004)

celle-ci est une de mes préférées:

http://outreocean.free.fr/bia22.html

y a une magie de la composition, entre cette femme qui rentre et cette femme qui sort, même position des bras, un effet miroir émouvant.
les bandes 3 tiers, et les deux zones rocheuses qui semblent aussi se répondre.
dommage que les couleurs ne soient pas aussi renforcées que les autres photos de ta série.
très belle série.


----------



## florentdesvosges (27 Janvier 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tres chouette! Le découpage de l'image en 3 tiers presque égaux + le temps de pause long + les lignes au sol... Jolie photo



merci jp pour cette remarque 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sur le cadrage, c'est la seule image de la série biarritzoise que j'ai recadré (et pas qu'un peu car il y avait beaucoup de ciel au-dessus -vu la mobilité du jogger, je ne pouvais pas trop prendre le temps de composer ...), et quant la pose (j'étais en auto ...), c'est du 1/25ème à f2,8 (200 iso, vraiment trop sombre pour être en 100, et aussi car je n'avais pas de pied)


----------



## florentdesvosges (27 Janvier 2004)

grenoble a dit:
			
		

> celle-ci est une de mes préférées:
> 
> http://outreocean.free.fr/bia22.html
> 
> ...



encore merci pour cette remarque : vraiment cela fait très plaisir de vous lire. Je tâcherais de m'exprimer autant que possible sur vos photos.

Sur les couleurs ternes, j'avoue être pas mal déçu par la compression Photoshop (jpeg moyen 5) qui retire beaucoup de son éclat à la photo originale. 
Je vais déposer quelques images à Photostation, j'attends mon impression sur l'impression avec impatience


----------



## denisbalibouse (31 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] certains cadrages sont trop resserrés  :



Cela dépend ce que tu veux montrer dans l'image, pour moi (phorgraphe de sport en autres) elles sont trop larges. Dans les agences de presse nous avons comme règle non écritre que le skieur doit remplir 70 % minimum du format de l'image pour les images en action. Après tu peux toujours faire des images styles features (ambiance ou les skieur suate avec les montagnes dans le fond, donc cette règle ne tient plus.

Je ferai juste attention au fond, les filets rouges ne sont pas très joli, le skieursur le saut de profil est joli mais tu devrais recadrer jsute sous les sapins. 

Pour ceux qui cherchent à faire des images lors des courses de ski, il vaut mieux aller faire des iamges sur des courses régionales car les conditions pour les crouses de haut niveaux sont pathétiques. J'ai fait 2 courses de COupe du monde cette année. Pour faire une image d'action il vous faudra minimum 400 mm, multiplicateur 1,4 x et caméra numérique pour une longeur totale de focale au final que je me refuse de calculer.

Pour ce qui est du télémark, c'est vraiment un sport magnifique, j'ai commencé il y a 4 ans, c'est plus dur pour les cuisses mais tellement plus beau. Pas vraiment difficile à apprendre si vous savez déjà skier.
De plus il y a une solidarité et une sympathie entre télémarkeurs que vous ne retrouvez pas ailleurs. Imaginez-vous rencontrer 2 Suédoises ou Norvegiennes sur les pistes et vous avez tout de suite un sujet de conversation....

La devise du télémark est : free hill, free spirit !

Denis


----------



## denisbalibouse (31 Janvier 2004)

L'année dernière lors des Championnats du monde de ski j'avais fait un journal avec l'image du jour :  c'est par ici 
avec quelques exemples d'après mes exlications.

Denis


----------



## molgow (31 Janvier 2004)

denisbalibouse a dit:
			
		

> L'année dernière lors des Championnats du monde de ski j'avais fait un journal avec l'image du jour :  c'est par ici
> avec quelques exemples d'après mes exlications.



Toutes tes photos sont vraiment splendides!!


----------



## florentdesvosges (31 Janvier 2004)

denisbalibouse a dit:
			
		

> L'année dernière lors des Championnats du monde de ski j'avais fait un journal avec l'image du jour :  c'est par ici



j'aime bien ces deux-là :
1 
2


----------



## jpmiss (31 Janvier 2004)

celle la elle arrache trop sa race!






Quelle puissance se degage de cette photo!

Waow!


----------



## molgow (31 Janvier 2004)

Personne ne va oser poster ses propres photos après des clichés aussi superbes!


----------



## denisbalibouse (31 Janvier 2004)

Ben moi je dis que la photo no 2 et 4 sont nickels piles poils mais trop de choses perturbent l'oeil. Un cardage plus serré pourrait les rendre plus pêchues.

Ca pourrait donner quelque chose comme ca  :










Il me semble que c'est tout de suite différent (désolé pour les fichiers basse déf)

Donc continuer à poster vos images.


----------



## sylko (31 Janvier 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> celle la elle arrache trop sa race!
> 
> Quelle puissance se degage de cette photo!
> 
> Waow!




Aie! Une photo de Denis Balibouse.

Tu as intérêt à la supprimer vite fait d'ici. Il n'aime pas trop ça. Il est pointilleux avec les droits d'auteur. 

A juste titre.


----------



## sylko (31 Janvier 2004)

Je n'avais vu que Denis avait posté dans ce sujet!


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Quelle puissance se degage de cette photo!
> 
> Waow!



<font color="purple">
Sans parler de l'Ecosse et de l'irlande 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Tuto bello !! et... d'accord avec Denis sur les cadrages plus serrés  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   </font>


----------



## alan.a (31 Janvier 2004)

denisbalibouse a dit:
			
		

> Ca pourrait donner quelque chose comme ca  :



J'aime bien l'espace autour du skieur en l'air sur l'original, et j'aimerai en voir plus autour encore, mais c'est vrai que pour le coup la photo serait bien moins sportive que celle recadrée et ne correspondrait plus au sujet "photos de sport" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Felicitations à Denis pour les photos de son site.


----------



## denisbalibouse (1 Février 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien l'espace autour du skieur en l'air sur l'original, et j'aimerai en voir plus autour encore, mais c'est vrai que pour le coup la photo serait bien moins sportive que celle recadrée et ne correspondrait plus au sujet "photos de sport"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sur l'original ce qui me gêne c'est que le skieur soit en sortie d'image, on a vraiment l'impression  qu'il va se cogner dans le cadre en haut à droite. ET ces filets sont pour moi un bruit optique on a le regard qui est tiré vers eux.
Je vous mets peut-être "mon cadrage idéal" :






Merci pour les fleurs cc mes images  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Denis


----------



## c-66 (1 Février 2004)

Salut Denis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'étais certain que cette discussion allait t'attirer LOL, merci pour tes commentaires et bravo pour tes photos encore une fois, je suis "souvent" sur ton site et je bave sur tes photos, les couleurs, l'impression de force, de vitesse me font pleurer quand je compare avec mes photos. Enfin, la prochaine fois que je fais une sortie en télémark d'abord je te dis (peut être qu'on arrivera enfin à se faire une sortie ensemble) et j'apprends par coeur ce sujet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pour revenir avec des photos un peu meilleures.


----------



## denisbalibouse (2 Février 2004)

C'était un piège ?!?!
Un peu facile en mélangeant les 2 sujets  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Pour la ride c'est quand tu veux
Continue de photographier comme ça, tu as déjà l'oeil de l'instant quand il faut déclancher, après le cadrage et le reste ce sont des petits détails qui s'apprennent très vite.

free heel, free spirit


----------



## toto (2 Février 2004)

uh...une autre vision, le ski de rando, espaces vierges à l'écart de la foule et de toute remontée mécanique; le freeride à l'état pur...ce weekend dans le massif du Mont Rose italien


----------



## WebOliver (7 Février 2004)

Pour les amateurs de belles photos et de montagne, allez jeter un il sur outdoorphotography.ch.


----------



## chepiok (7 Février 2004)

Et hop 2 photos de snowboard.... Milieu et fin de journée aux 2 Alpes.


----------



## loudjena (10 Février 2004)

Bonjour Veejee,

sympa ton explication sur le télémark.
A propos de tes photos ce que je remarque le + c'est 
1/ l'angle de prise de vue  
2/ les focales utilisées 
3/ les profondeurs de champs
Si tu veux obtenir une meilleure (dynamisme) mise en valeur du sujet (le skieur) il faut privilégier les longues focales, 200 ou 300 mm, par leur formules optiques elles ont une profondeur de champs plus faible, ce qui permet de "détacher" le sujet du fond et d'en avoir une meilleur lisibilité, et puis tu peux la contrôler en étant attentif au diaphragme choisi.
Être attentif aux angles de prises de vue, pour les slalom, l'idéal est de pouvoir se placer ds l'alignement de la trajectoire du skieur, (je sais que sur les courses c'est quasi impossible), si non sur les angles de profil par rapport au sujet, travailler sur le mouvement, en faisant des "filés" par exemple. Faire des photos pendant les entraînements laisse parfois plus de liberté, comme choisir le moment par rapport à la lumière. Choisir ton angle de prise de vue par rapport à la lumière, tenter le contre jour quand c'est possible, sur des cadrages serrés, c'est très beau. Être attentif aussi à la position du skieur au moment où tu déclenche.
Sur ton img 1, je trouve que c'est un peu "tard" et moins de profondeur de champs aurait fait une img plus lisible.
img 2, elle est drôle, un peu surréaliste, l'expression du skieur, on voit sa bouche ouverte, là aussi l'img aurait gagnée en force avec une profondeur de champs + faible, le paysage reste trop lisible.
img 3, je la trouve bien, on a l'impression que le skieur est immobile en plein ciel.
img 4, déclenchée au bon moment, toujours trop de profondeur de champs.
img 5, profiter d'un angle comme celui là pour travailler sur le tassement du skieur ds la courbe, pourrait être accentué par une plus longue focale, et mettre en valeur les effets graphique de la scène.

ce n'est que mon avis, ça n'engage que moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bonne continuation.


----------



## jpmiss (10 Février 2004)

chepiok a dit:
			
		

> Et hop 2 photos de snowboard.... Milieu et fin de journée aux 2 Alpes.



J'aime beaucoup la premiere


----------



## Yip (10 Février 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup la premiere




Curieux, moi je préfère la seconde...


----------



## jpmiss (10 Février 2004)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Curieux, moi je préfère la seconde...



'Faut de tout pour faire un monde...


----------



## denisbalibouse (14 Février 2004)

Le World Press a donné ses prix :


sport action 


sport features 

Il y a de tout mais surtout de la créativité

bonne ballade


----------



## florentdesvosges (15 Février 2004)

allez, cela faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas posté une image d'escalade : celle-ci fut prise lors d'une compétition à Magog, Québec (j'étais arrivé second derrière le jeune grimpeur que vous voyez sur la photo, sans doute l'un des grimpeurs les plus prometteurs du Canada actuellement).


----------



## jpmiss (15 Février 2004)

'Tain Florent t'es con! J'ai le vertige maintenant!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est malin


----------



## alan.a (15 Février 2004)

L'année dernière mon club a organisé une épreuve de la coupe du monde junior, et c'est un petit canadien de 15 ans qui a gagné.

Il a juste arraché les 3 derniers mètres du plafond final en no foot sur des crispettes infâmes.
Les gros durs du club étaient juste un petit peu dégoutés.

Moi je n'arrivais déjà pas a faire les 2 premiers mètres alors ...


----------



## molgow (17 Février 2004)

Je sais pas si on peut dire que c'est une photo de sport, mais en tout cas, ça donne envie d'aller faire de la randonnée :






Je précise que la photo et les traces sont de moi..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour ceux que l'endroit intéresse, ça se trouve au Pays-d'Enhaut, vous trouverez plus d'infos ici.


----------



## denisbalibouse (17 Février 2004)

Euh à mon avis et juste pour rire c'est une photo de paysage car pour la photo de sport il aurait fallu avoir le skieur...
ou alors c'est le fameux retard au déclanchement des apn (ok je pouvais pas m'empêcher, je sors)

belle trace en tous cas, tu es monté avec les peaux ?


----------



## sylko (17 Février 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Je précise que la photo et les traces sont de moi..



Ce qui ne va pas chez vous, c'est le planté du bâton...


----------



## florentdesvosges (17 Février 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui ne va pas chez vous, c'est le planté du bâton...


----------



## golf (17 Février 2004)

denisbalibouse a dit:
			
		

> ...belle trace en tous cas, tu es monté avec les peaux ?


Non, non, manque de peaux, à ski


----------



## molgow (17 Février 2004)

denisbalibouse a dit:
			
		

> Euh à mon avis et juste pour rire c'est une photo de paysage car pour la photo de sport il aurait fallu avoir le skieur...
> ou alors c'est le fameux retard au déclanchement des apn (ok je pouvais pas m'empêcher, je sors)



Arf... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









			
				denisbalibouse a dit:
			
		

> belle trace en tous cas, tu es monté avec les peaux ?



Je suis monté avec les peaux oui... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La prochaine fois, j'essaierai de me faire photographier ou de photographier un autre skieur


----------



## WebOliver (22 Février 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas si on peut dire que c'est une photo de sport, mais en tout cas, ça donne envie d'aller faire de la randonnée :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ça m'a fait repenser à une photo que j'avais faite:






C'était en avril 1991 en montant au Daubenhorn, dans la région de la Gemmi, près de Loèche-les-Bains. La qualité est pas terrible, j'avais pris la photo avec un appareil photo tout pourri. Mais j'aime néanmoins cette image.


----------



## molgow (22 Février 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ça m'a fait repenser à une photo que j'avais faite (...)



Jolie en effet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'en ai une dans le même genre *ici*.


Pour revenir au sport, je profite de faire un petit peu de pub pour le site d'un ami qui tente de faire des clichés de sports (ski/snowboard). Il est loin d'être un pro, mais certains de ses clichés sont néanmoins assez sympa je trouve. Notamment celui-ci.

[Edit] ceci était mon 1500 posts sur MacGé


----------



## sylko (23 Février 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Pour revenir au sport, je profite de faire un petit peu de pub pour le site d'un ami qui tente de faire des clichés de sports (ski/snowboard). Il est loin d'être un pro, mais certains de ses clichés sont néanmoins assez sympa je trouve. Notamment celui-ci.



Je viens à peine de lire un de ses reportages avec photos. 

Il est sur Mac, au moins?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










			
				molgow a dit:
			
		

> [Edit] ceci était mon 1500 posts sur MacGé



Félicitations!


----------



## molgow (23 Février 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Il est sur Mac, au moins?



Malheureusement non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il était sur Mac, mais il vient de switcher à l'inverse..


----------



## iMax (25 Février 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ça m'a fait repenser à une photo que j'avais faite:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est une trace de moto-neige ?


----------



## WebOliver (25 Février 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> C'est une trace de moto-neige ?



Tu le fais exprès?...


----------



## toto (25 Février 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ça m'a fait repenser à une photo que j'avais faite:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


très belle image - c'est tellement évocateur ces traces dans la neige immaculée!
pour ma part j'ai eu l'occasion de fréquenter il y a 2 ans un sommet voisin, le Balmhorn - les moyens techniques ont évolué  quand même


----------



## iMax (25 Février 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu le fais exprès?...



Bah ça donne pas l'impression que c'est des traces de montée à ski ça, avec cette trace centrale...

De descente, encore moins...


----------



## WebOliver (26 Février 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Bah ça donne pas l'impression que c'est des traces de montée à ski ça, avec cette trace centrale...
> 
> De descente, encore moins...



Le ski de randonnée se pratique avec... deux skis à chaque pied. Sous chaque ski on fixe des peaux de phoques (synthétiques maintenant) pour éviter de glisser en arrière. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pour s'aider et garder l'équilibre, on s'arme de deux barres fines en métal qu'on tient dans chaque mains et qu'on appelle des bâtons.. de ski.

Accessoirement si la neige est fraîche et poudreuse, les skis et les bâtons produisent une jolie trace de montée comme sur la photo.


----------



## iMax (26 Février 2004)

Je savais pas que ça existait le mono-ski peau de phoque...


----------



## jpmiss (26 Février 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Le ski de randonnée se pratique avec...  *deux skis à chaque pied* .



Ca doit etre encombrant 2 skis a chaque pied


----------



## WebOliver (26 Février 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ca doit etre encombrant 2 skis a chaque pied



Arf... c'était pour voir qui serait le premier attentif...


----------

